# Vancouver - Stolen Strat



## rwbrant (Jul 21, 2009)

Stolen 1996 Fender Stratocaster. Stolen Saturday in downtown Vancouver.

Made in Japan, tobacco sunburst, maple board with extensive wear and obvious marks from refret jobs.

This guitar is noteable by the presence of a Buzzy Feiten tuning system - the nut has identifying marks in the middle of it, hard to notice but it's there. There is also a Buzzy Feiten sticker inside the tremolo block. The guitar also has a "push-pull" knob in the second tone control knob.

There is a reward offered for a "no questions asked" return -- get this guitar back to its owner, the reward is yours. Contact [email protected]

Thanks folks


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

rwbrant said:


> Stolen 1996 Fender Stratocaster. Stolen Saturday in downtown Vancouver.
> 
> Made in Japan, tobacco sunburst, maple board with extensive wear and obvious marks from refret jobs.
> 
> ...


I assume you mean it has a Buzz Feiten Tuning System on it. Hope someone can spot it for you.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Thats not good*

Especially from dwntown Vancouver, hope you registered the theft with the Van city police. The last auction held here had to many nice guitars that were never reported stolen stolen.
Were you playing a gig downtown or from your place, break in are a real bugger here on the westcoast lately, hope you find her and some junkie trys to pawn it in a respectable pawn shop were they report stolen items good luck.Ship...I know I'll keep my eye open


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

You should probably just check a few pawnshops down there. I assume anybody stupid enough to steal a guitar wouldn't put much effort into selling it.

How was it stolen?


----------



## 79JRC (Jul 18, 2021)

rwbrant said:


> Stolen 1996 Fender Stratocaster. Stolen Saturday in downtown Vancouver.
> 
> Made in Japan, tobacco sunburst, maple board with extensive wear and obvious marks from refret jobs.
> 
> ...


I just had my American Professional stolen in St John N.B by a postal worker, serial registered with Fender US18084403, please if anyone see;s it, I will pay a 500 dollar reward!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

79JRC said:


> I just had my American Professional stolen in St John N.B by a postal worker, serial registered with Fender US18084403, please if anyone see;s it, I will pay a 500 dollar reward!


You might be much better off starting a separate thread regarding your guitar. That way it can be bumped to the top and get much better ongoing exposure. Can you also post a pic (or several) of your guitar? It helps!

EDIT ...Just saw that you had made a specific thread. Good Luck getting it back.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Someday there will be a locator chip that gets hidden in the guitar that will let us find the thieves and go all Charles Bronson on them.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ That technology is as old as the hills, but no one seems to think of it let alone deploy it until it's too late.


----------



## 79JRC (Jul 18, 2021)

greco said:


> You might be much better off starting a separate thread regarding your guitar. That way it can be bumped to the top and get much better ongoing exposure. Can you also post a pic (or several) of your guitar? It helps!
> 
> EDIT ...Just saw that you had made a specific thread. Good Luck getting it back.


Thanks, I did do that, I was suprised to see a forum and just jumped in, I recorded it and reported it to Fender and am going to do whatever I can, was getting it shipped home and it made it to St John and then vanished, Airtags in the future, thank you so much and best of luck to you.


----------

